# Castle Douglas



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Bit of a long shot, but does anybody know if a decent coffee can be had in Castle Douglas?

cheers


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2019)

Jez H said:


> Bit of a long shot, but does anybody know if a decent coffee can be had in Castle Douglas?
> 
> cheers


 Close but no cigar - I can tell you that I'm struggling in Dumfries!


----------

